

Unpaid Internships Must Be Destroyed - detcader
https://medium.com/the-nib/6050f2c25497

======
icelancer
I own a successful business and do software development on the side to
supplement my income. I am not (generally) hurting for money. But you can bet
your ass if the industry leader in my area of specialization offered unpaid
internships that I'd be lining up to grab one.

If Mark Cuban offered an unpaid internship where the only compensation was to
be able to ask him questions for 15 minutes per day, that would easily be
worth forgoing pay.

So sorry, I'm not buying it. Perhaps the glut of college-educated individuals
taking these "opportunities" are possibly at fault, no? Why is it entirely on
the supply side of labor?

~~~
pasbesoin
People and organizations at the top of their game can generally afford to pay.
And may well want to, to avoid foregoing otherwise excellent candidates who
outright need the money e.g. for immediate living expenses.

